# 20 lb Flathead from Tusc River



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Caught this 20 lb + flattie from the Tusc on a Bluegill Head it was my personal best flathead !!!! Not huge but my BIGGEST so far !!! Anyone else catching flatties from the Tusc ??


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

That by dover or farther south, ive heard of a few pulled out of the massillon area but never seen one myself


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

That's a nice flatty! I noticed a bunch of pull offs from 36 on the way from Coshocton to Newcomerstown that a bunch of people were fishing last weekend. Does anyone know if those are community pull offs or private? Im not from that area.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Most on the river side are not private... seems last week there were people fishing and camping all up and down that section... most were fishing for smallies or just bait fishing.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Does it connect to Wales (Wells?) Creek? I haven't been there since 1998. Can't even remember where to turn off of 36 coming from 77.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

StarkFisherman said:


> Does it connect to Wales (Wells?) Creek? I haven't been there since 1998. Can't even remember where to turn off of 36 coming from 77.


I don't know if it does but u get off at port Washington exit then turn left i think on 36 i know u go 36 west then left on 83 that road takes you to the spillway and boat ramp at wills creek


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

the tusc does not connect to wills creek. the tusc starts above canton and runs down into the muskingum. i believe the licking and the tusc is what starts the muskingum.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

The Walhonding and Tusc. rivers meet at Coshocton to form the Muskingum....Wills Creek enters the Musk. approx. 10 miles downstream from Coshocton. At the edge of Coshocton 36 W turns right towards Mt Vernon, take 16 W ( straight) to 83S and follow signs to Wills Ctreek dam!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

SrarkFisherman, exit 65 @ Newcomerstown ( home of Cy Young, Woody Hayes, and ME!)


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that replied.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I_WALL_I said:


> SrarkFisherman, exit 65 @ Newcomerstown ( home of Cy Young, Woody Hayes, and ME!)



Thanks... I remember to exit here from 77 and then go west. Just couldn't remember where to turn left at off of 36.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Any of you tusc river guys got a clarity report on the river? I was think in about givin it a shot. Any more cats getting caught?


----------



## jacarter23 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bolivar area was clear to 3-4' yesterday, dover area was stained with about 1' visibility today.


----------



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pulled a 10 lb. flathead out at Dover dam today while fishing for smallmouth. Caught it on a jig and grub on 8 lb. test line and my medium action spinning rod. Put up a heck of fight.


----------

